# Peafowl Egg Experiment



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Not sure why I gonna do it, cause I have to many chicks as it is, but have just decided to set the last of my peafowl eggs. Many are quite old and all were not stored properly, but I'll set all of them and see what happens.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I did an oops some years back. Had an egg order to fulfill before wrapping for shipment. One of them was obviously way older than the others so it was set aside to be tossed. Evidently the egg was buried deep the shavings and surfaced with the hens going in to lay eggs. 

You know where this is going, don't you? Yes, I wrapped the egg and shipped it. Shoot. I contacted the woman, told her which one it was and to toss it. She didn't and it hatched. Surprised both of us.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

robin416 said:


> I did an oops some years back. Had an egg order to fulfill before wrapping for shipment. One of them was obviously way older than the others so it was set aside to be tossed. Evidently the egg was buried deep the shavings and surfaced with the hens going in to lay eggs.
> 
> You know where this is going, don't you? Yes, I wrapped the egg and shipped it. Shoot. I contacted the woman, told her which one it was and to toss it. She didn't and it hatched. Surprised both of us.


Too funny! I don't have high hopes for these as several are already weeks old and all have been sitting in my kitchen where it's really warm.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The one I shipped had to be at least two weeks old and had been sitting out in the coop for that long. No air conditioning out there. 

I guess we'll know soon which ones hatch and which ones said no way.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Got all eggs in, two high in places, lol, so we'll see.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Just counted all the eggs and I think there are 60!  I'll be in serious trouble if too many hatch, lol.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Haha!

Peas sell for giant bucks!


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Alaskan said:


> Haha!
> 
> Peas sell for giant bucks!


I wish! Will be lucky to get $10 each at this time of year.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Really??? That sucks!

I can sell a laying hen (chicken) for at least $15, maybe $25 right now.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Alaskan said:


> Really??? That sucks!
> 
> I can sell a laying hen (chicken) for at least $15, maybe $25 right now.


That's pretty good. There is an egg farm nearby us that sells started pullets for $10 and 2 year old hens for $2.50. Muscovy meat ducks are the only ones I can get any money for, but I have to feed them for 6-8 months to get $35. This batch of ducklings I'll probably sell for $3 each if someone is willing to buy all of them.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

WOW! Up here I can sell muscovy ducklings for $10 each, and I ALWAYS have more demand than I have ducklings.

Of course a 50 pound bag of feed costs me over 20 bucks. 

You can get roosters for free.... But 2 year old hens go for 10.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

What kind of feed is $20 for 50 pounds? I pay about 14.99 for 40 pound bags of feather fixer. The feed store was charging me $17.99 for 50 pounds of scratch, and Rural King it's like 13.99. Big Big difference.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

The least expensive feed is over $20 for a fifty pound bag....

I think the standard 16% protein layer is $24 and the 18% is $26. I only have the choice of one brand in town... Alaska Mill and Feed. 

EVERYTHING up here is super expensive since everything has to be shipped or trucked super far to get here. With our limited growing season we can't produce much in-state. 

We do produce many of our own potatoes.... But milk and eggs are shipped in, 5 bucks a gallon for milk, 5 bucks for a dozen eggs. We (Alaska) also don't produce any grains. We have trouble producing enough hay... Some have to import higher quality stuff from Washington State by barge.

And the town I am in has road access ... The towns without road access have MUCH higher prices.

That is one of the reason so many Alaskan do subsistence hunting/gathering/fishing. You have to be all kinds of filthy rich to eat 100% grocery store food.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

75 pounds of gamebird - $25
50 pounds of 27% turkey - $20
50 pounds of most other starters - $20
70 pounds of corn - 17.50
50 pounds of layer - $16
50 pounds of scratch - $12


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Less expensive than here... By about $8


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Can I come live where you guys live? I really want to live in the magical land of cheap feed...

My prices are similar to yours, Alaskan. Only If don't live in a place where things need to be flown in by bush plane!!


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Fiere, really? Your feed costs as much as mine?

If your feed costs are high, then you DO live in a magical place... Like Alaska where we all live in igloos and lick polar bears on a daily basis, or a Caribbean island where you eat bananas from your backyard, or Guam where the spiders are so big they can carry off small children.....


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

A gallon of milk here is nearly 8$. And we have several dairy farms and the bottling station within an hours drive from my door. It's almost 4$ for a dozen eggs, again the main supplier who owns/grades/packages/ships the eggs is 45 minutes from me. 
The cost of things here is outrageous, it's why over a third of the islands population are at or below the poverty line.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

If you work out the exchange rate on the dollar with the CAN being so low right now we probably pay the same for groceries LOL


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

OK... So I explained WHY the place I live is magical... We all live in igloos and lick polar bears....

Why is your place magical?


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Ever here the phrase "sh*t runs downhill?" Picture the western side of Canada as the top of the hill. It's hard to get further east of me lol.
The island I live in is bigger than the state of Delaware and folks two provinces over don't know it exists. The mainland side of the province is where the lions share provincial and federal money is pooled and were left to scramble like alley cats over the scraps. But by golly, MacLeans magazine rated us the third best island in the world to visit! When the leaves start to turn and the sun hits he highlands just right over the ocean, it'd take your breath away it's so magical.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

No licking of polar bears though....... I guess you get to lick magical Atlantic spray... Or sparkly red maple leaves.

Everyone loves sparklies. 

(Never been over there by the way..... The closest I have been is Maine, and central Canada.)


----------

